# Pork Jerky



## beretta92_fs2003 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok i made my ground venison jerky and the texture was perfect but the flavor was not . So was thinking of making ground pork jerky. Is it safe to make jerky from pork? I think I am going to try a differnt cure this time to.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 21, 2010)

if you using cure, you should be fine


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 21, 2010)

I have used pork many times, I don't usually do ground meat though, I usually use whole boneless pork loin to make jerky.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2010)

Now I have done a fair amount of jerky but I have never heard of doing it with some pork. Heck I can't't see why you couldn't't use pork for jerky. Heck you could cure it so why not.


----------



## hookup (Jun 21, 2010)

Any meat works fine for jerky.

Stick in the freezer until the meat gets like a frostee or icee.  You dont want it frozen, just ice crystals between the grain.

Cut meat thin against the grain, then add your favorite marinade.

Bambi jerky's awesome!


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 21, 2010)

And if yo want your jerky a little on the chewy side cut with the grain.


----------



## meateater (Jun 21, 2010)

I 've been makin pork tenderloin and yardbird jerky for years on the dehydrator. I'm still here. I make them on the UDS now. I get a little better smoke flavor that way.


----------



## atcnick (Oct 16, 2010)

I may be way off here,  isnt jerky dried, dehydrated without cooking?  If that is the case shouldnt you freeze the pork in a deep freezer for about a month to kill off any trichanae?


----------



## meateater (Oct 16, 2010)

atcnick said:


> I may be way off here,  isnt jerky dried, dehydrated without cooking?  If that is the case shouldnt you freeze the pork in a deep freezer for about a month to kill off any trichanae?




 You might be thinking about wild hog, If using fresh pork with a cure that's not necessary.


----------



## atcnick (Oct 16, 2010)

cure kills trichanae?


----------



## meateater (Oct 16, 2010)

atcnick said:


> cure kills trichanae?




 You might be thinking about wild hog, If using fresh pork with a cure that's not necessary.

 You might be thinking about wild hog, If using fresh pork with a cure that's not necessary.


----------



## atcnick (Oct 16, 2010)

domestic pigs dont have trichanae?


----------



## damascusmaker (Apr 6, 2016)

I see this is old but I'm bumping it because I'n thinking of doing ground pork jerky.


----------

